# Desactivar encendido remoto de moto eléctrica



## RayCast (Nov 2, 2022)

Hola

Tengo una moto eléctrica marca *Mishozuki NBS 2-Pro*, y quisiera desactivar la función de encendido remoto.
Usa una alarma como la que pongo en la foto.
Cualquier ayuda es bienvenida, gracias!


----------



## sergiot (Nov 2, 2022)

Y si lo buscas en la hoja de datos de la alarma? o el manual de usuario?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 2, 2022)

Puedes probar solo desconectándola . . . total son solo conectores (saca foto antes de hacerlo)


----------

